# So many similar stories but it still hurts so much



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT (Oct 24, 2011)

I come to this forum and find so many similar stories to my own. This offers great advice as I read through the discussions but it doesn't make the pain or sadness go away. Like many I went through my wife telling me she loves me but doesn't have those in love feelings. We went to counseling but stopped because we saw things getting worse instead of better. 

I want nothing else but to make this marriage work and to keep my family together. We have to little girls ages 6 and 4. But as many have said you cannot be the only one who wants the relationship. I feel we could get back on track if we really tried but my wife is in another place. 

The state of the economy right now means selling the house would hurt us financially. We both work but while still having to deal with the house neither one of us can go out and get a place of our own. It's just a tough situation that is hurting me so much. I understand my wife is feeling emotions as well which is why I just wish we could find a way. Unfortunately I have lost a lot of the hope I once had.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

do you see yourself giving more effort than she is? have you both had that one big discussion where it all comes out? my wife and i did that 3 years ago, i had 3-4 issues that i really needed her to work on to help our marriage, she really didnt offer up much for me to do for her, which i found dissappointing because i asked her to give it to me. i am very willing to work hard if i only knew what she needed. she knows exactly what i need from her but wont take care of it. nothing has changed which tells me alot. i am only a few days away from a major major blow up where ultimatums will be given with clear consequences if they arent followed thru on. thats where i am now, cant believe it


----------

